# First agility class tomorrow!



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I for one am thankful the holidays are now over with. I can now start getting settled in at my mom's house. Dooney is having a blast with Jack my 3 year old nephew. Now that life is getting back into a groove, Dooney and I are starting an agility class in the morning. She needs obedience, I need to get out of the house and "reconnect" with her with some one on one time. I am so excited for tomorrow. We have gone to a couple of sample classes and she seems to love it, but I am going every Saturday for the next 6 weeks at least. We need a job- LOL


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have fun,...we may try a very basic one later this month ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Have fun! Remember to let me know how it goes! I am super excited for you two! :wild:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TAKE PICTURES! And have fun.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

We had a blast, we do the course on leash for right now, and she was taking those jumps at top speed, she bout pulled me straight off my feet. She loves doing it and I love that the trainer LOVES GSD's as he trained them for the Royal Police in London. He understands her, which is a good thing. I don't know if I'll be able to take pictures while I am doing the course, but there is sometimes a photographer there on site, so I will hopefully get some of his shots. 

Tricky- I REALLY wish you and Lauren could make it- we are the only vocal GSD in class! 

A tired dog is a GOOD dog- LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> We had a blast, we do the course on leash for right now, and she was taking those jumps at top speed, she bout pulled me straight off my feet. She loves doing it and I love that the trainer LOVES GSD's as he trained them for the Royal Police in London. He understands her, which is a good thing. I don't know if I'll be able to take pictures while I am doing the course, but there is sometimes a photographer there on site, so I will hopefully get some of his shots.
> 
> Tricky- I REALLY wish you and Lauren could make it- we are the only vocal GSD in class!
> 
> A tired dog is a GOOD dog- LOL


I am so happy it went well for you two! I wish we were able to be there too! Z would love it! Some day. Just have to get everything figured out right now... about 5 million things to get done.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just hand off the camera to another classmate and ask them to take pictures/video when we are out there. And I do the same for them and email the photos when I get them downloaded!


----------

